

High-Res Cutout of a Boeing 747 - rads
http://www.flightglobal.com/assets/getasset.aspx?ItemID=32377

======
williamjames
It never ceases to amaze me how incredible a piece of machinery the 747, or
really most any commercial airliner, is. There is a quote that Mark
Shuttleworth cites on his blog:

"When once you have tasted flight, you will forever walk the earth with your
eyes turned skyward, for there you have been and there you will always long to
return." — Leonardo da Vinci.

And I believe this to be true to a certain degree. Every time I see a plane in
the sky I take a little time out to admire it. Anyway, this is a very good
submission. Thanks for sharing!

~~~
heresy
Unfortunately I can't link it of course, but it's even more amazing when you
have access to the CAD data that goes into one of these.

Can't go into too much detail, but we do aerospace/defense work, and these
things are marvels of engineering.

Doing Seadragon-style navigation through the entire aircraft is amazing.

Hope that doesn't give away who I work for, or I may be in trouble, since this
stuff is still under wraps, no-one else does navigating 120GB models
well...yet ;)

------
ottbot
Very cool. That site has a large number of cutaways, and aviation related
images:

<http://www.flightglobal.com/airspace/media/21/default.aspx>

------
jrockway
It's sort of arbitrary how they decide to label things. They label two sets of
ailerons, two sets of flaps, and spoilers, but not the elevators and rudder?

------
Batsu
What about it?

